# Lantana - Goodge Street



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Finally found Lantana this week - I'd been searching but google maps was leading me the wrong way.

Great espresso and some very tasty looking cakes in the window. Perfect for my route to work so I'll be back to run through the rest of the menu


----------



## MangoSand (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup Lantana is a nice place in an area that's fairly rich in nice places, just off charlotte street where i used to work. Do let us know how you get on with the food i haven't tried it yet


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Going here for brekky tomorrow!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Verdict....food superb , coffee so so


----------



## MangoSand (Jul 25, 2012)

looks like they have a new HB at lantana, maybe time to give their coffee another try {:


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Interestingly my London Coffee Guide book gives Lantana 4.5/5 for coffee experience and 4.5/5 for overall experience.

That is pretty darn high comparatively. The weekend brunch menu is supposed to be superb.

Will definitely have to pop in here (on the cafe crawl...) at some point.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah but that coffee guide gives almost everywhere 4/5 or above, and also includes a Starbucks and Nero citing the décor as a reason to visit. Seriously? Not to say that the design of a place plays no part in the cafe experience, but in a book called the London Coffee Guide, if you're going to forgive a cafe serving awful coffee because it looks nice, then there's plenty of places that should be included before the homogenised, corporate brain fart that is a Starbucks or Nero.

Not to dis Lantana, just the book (which I too own).


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> Yeah but that coffee guide gives almost everywhere 4/5 or above, and also includes a Starbucks and Nero citing the décor as a reason to visit. Seriously? Not to say that the design of a place plays no part in the cafe experience, but in a book called the London Coffee Guide, if you're going to forgive a cafe serving awful coffee because it looks nice, then there's plenty of places that should be included before the homogenised, corporate brain fart that is a Starbucks or Nero.
> 
> Not to dis Lantana, just the book (which I too own).


Yes I was surprised too to see a Caffe Nero and a Costa just in the West End section of the book. It does rate the coffee experience of these places at 3.75/5.

I think this guide book automatically gives any cafe that uses an espresso machine 3/5. Almost all the places that use Has Bean or SQ Mile have at least 4.25-4.5/5.

Perhaps that is the author's perceived and quantified opinion between high street chains and independents using top notch specialty coffee.

To be fair to the book (which was a gift) it also tells you a cafe's main roaster and also that they might have Has Bean Guest Filters etc.

Still think its a great book, even if you have to ignore a few pages










Lantana and Tapped and Packed are top of my list of places to go first.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Visited T&P'd yesterday. Espresso and Flat white, water served in jam jars!

Has Bean El Salvador. Espresso was very nice, a solid well extracted shot, light-ish crema, a little thinner on mouthfeel than I have at home, but balanced and fruity. I swear shots from the big-ass rotary commercial machines taste different to prosumer machines, theres just something about that mouthfeel which is always there on vibe pumps regardless of grinder.

The flat white wasnt particularly sweet, coffee didnt cut through. I tend to think most coffeeshops steam the milk slightly too long for my palate, 5 degree less and get double the sweetness


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice red brick flat white and a friendly chat after I asked what beans they used.

Woul have to try breakfast here sometime.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Tried their cakes yesterday - very good


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure if I have the same book (the independent coffee book London) but I can't see 4.5/5 on the review?



fatboyslim said:


> Interestingly my London Coffee Guide book gives Lantana 4.5/5 for coffee experience and 4.5/5 for overall experience.
> 
> That is pretty darn high comparatively. The weekend brunch menu is supposed to be superb.
> 
> Will definitely have to pop in here (on the cafe crawl...) at some point.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mine is the London Coffee Guide 2012. Different to yours.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Making notes on all these places to try as it's looking like I'm going to be starting a new contract early next month initially based Tottenham Court Road.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Definitely make Tapped and Packed your first port of call.

Excellent pourovers here. Espressos were so-so.


----------

